# Pics of my JLC Navy Seals Diver... plus strap advice needed



## W44NE G (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first thread on the JLC part of the forum. In the past, I've owned a Master Control for a short while, and also a Master Compressor GMT Diver more recently. Both of those are gone now and today, I received a Navy Seals Diver. It's a watch I've long-wanted and it took me a long time to find the right one for me.

Here's some pics...









This is my favourite JLC so far and it was actually worth the wait! So many times I've been disappointed with "grails" but this one, for now, is an impressive watch! I love the lume, weight, quality etc. The bezel turns very smoothly and the compressor key functions perfectly.

I wondered if anyone has pictures of their NSD on other JLC straps (I'd like to stick to OEM) and if anyone knows of a good JLC dealer or supplier that can offer discounted straps\bracelet prices? I'm actually based in the UK so ideally want to buy from Europe to save on import fees, but open to worldwide suggestions.

Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new watch. I have the same but on the articulated rubber bracelet and it's worth every penny.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

While not OEM....I found the Alcantara (ultra suede) straps to be super comfortable and sporty. The OEM leather strap was a bit too short for me and I did not like the way it tapers towards the buckle. Also note if you order the rubber OEM strap then you must order the buckle for it. The buckle on the leather strap you currently have will not work on the rubber JLC strap. So be prepared to pay for both.


----------



## Aphid (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats on scoring such a beautiful dive watch!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pics of a really nice diver. Congratulations!


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Great watch! Congrats.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful JLC man...big congratulations. It definitely seems like it could work really well on a LOT of different straps but I won't pretend to know what JLC offers...so good luck in your research and definitely post pics when you've got some other choices on it. Wear it in good health.

Shawn


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations on an Epic watch....here are a few on OEM Rubber:


----------



## W44NE G (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Didn't realise I had any!

Some great pictures of the various straps above. The OEM rubber looks just as good as I'd expected so I may go down that route... decisions, decisions! I'll take pictures once I've made my final decision. I am LOVING this watch!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great acquisition, congratulations. I tried one of these on last week and loved it. Pity it's a touch small for me, so I'd require a Memovox or Chrono but it sure is a beauty!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

W44 NE G in firts place congrats for the watch, i like it a lot. almost bought one like yours. have you found a dealer to buy your rubber strap? I just boutght a Navy seal gmt chrono, that one with details in yellow. and it also came with the leather strap, so I was thinking about a rubber one. I really wanted the articulated rubber on, but it is pretty expensive, so I believe that i'll go to the regular one....

best regards,
cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm asking because i'm from brazil , but going to europe in the end of the month, london and paris. so if you could tell me if you find the dealer, prices etc it would help me a lot....

regards,
cesar


----------



## W44NE G (Jul 24, 2009)

Cesar... I'm on my iPhone but pm me and I'll reply with some details.


----------



## Hedges (Jul 31, 2012)

Man I am loving this watch! I just recently picked up a NSA myself and in the market looking for one of those oem leather / rubber straps or even that articulated rubber strap! Anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

i've just bought that articulated rubber bracelet for my navyseals gmt chrono. bought it in paris at place vendome boutique. pretty expensive. but I think that worth every penny. I recommendo.

best regards,
cesar


----------



## darwinhigh (Nov 26, 2012)

May I ask what you paid.

I am wanting the same bracelet, only one I can find it $2k on ebay.


----------



## Hedges (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm curious if the JLC Articulated Rubber strap is the thickness as the normal rubber one? I find the normal rubber one that comes with the watch fairly bulky!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on a fantastic timepiece!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

no problem, i bought it at JLC boutique in paris, with the taxrefund for no residents in europe I paid +/- U$2.000,00 exactly the same price that you saw at ebay. i tried a lot to find out an used one, the only one that I saw on the last 6 months was one i believe at TZ that the guy announced and I think that he sold in few minutes. when I say it was already sold. I believe that the thickness is pretty much the same, maybe few mm more than a regular metal bracelet.....

regards,
cesar


----------



## Johninperth (May 13, 2011)

A fantastic purchase. I will have to have a sticky beak in the JLC store in marina bay


----------



## Swanmoose (Jul 10, 2018)

The articulated bracelet is very comfortable and looks great. I'm interested in the titanium bracelet to mix up but have seen ad on ebay where band only works for 44mm ? Does anyone know if this is accurate,? Would love to try titanium on my 42mm auto...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Swanmoose said:


> The articulated bracelet is very comfortable and looks great. I'm interested in the titanium bracelet to mix up but have seen ad on ebay where band only works for 44mm ? Does anyone know if this is accurate,? Would love to try titanium on my 42mm auto...


If you lug width is 22mm it would work.


----------



## Swanmoose (Jul 10, 2018)

I assumed that as well . If jlc 42 auto has 22mm lugs (it does,) than it should work. My hesitation is I have two sellers via ebay who say the 42mm will not work with 22mm titanium bracelet. Am I missing something here? Real pain to skip back to seller ...any help /suggestions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

My latest pickup...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Congrats! Great looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

